# benefits to crawfish?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

about 2 week ago i bought 8 crawfish, im down to 2 now. my P's stricly eat these.

the opdd day i'll throw some other food in, like pellets or something jus tto change it up a bit.

anyways, i was wondering what the benefits were to feeding them crawfish. i heard becasue they have to bite through the outer shell of the crayfish, it helps their teeth grow? is this true?

what else?

also i think ive decided to totally go with crawfish when i feed my P's feeders. im assuming that it isn't harmful to feed them crayfish only, when i feed them live food?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well I'm sure they get more jaw exercise when they bite down on a crawfish rather than a soft little feeder, but I havent ever heard of crawfish diets being anymore beneficial than any other carnivorous diet...

cant hurt them, regardless, crawfish can practically just be considered shrimp with the shell still on

you get them cheap at a bait store I guess?


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

$4 for 4 at the LFS, so a buck a piece, not bad, cuz they do last a while


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

how big are your p's that eat the crawfish? I have a 3" rhom and have considered this, but didn't want the craw to pinch my rhom.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I went to the river and cought like 40-50 crayfish and they are all gone. what a mess!! their little legs and pieces of them all over. not worth it to me even if they're free.


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> how big are your p's that eat the crawfish? I have a 3" rhom and have considered this, but didn't want the craw to pinch my rhom.


 just curious, but has anyone had a problem with a crayfish pinching a P?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

Need a Rhom said:


> notoriouslyKEN said:
> 
> 
> > how big are your p's that eat the crawfish? I have a 3" rhom and have considered this, but didn't want the craw to pinch my rhom.
> ...


 that's funny, cus I had a cray fish just cruise up and pinch my 4" spilo by the anal fin. He didnt' get hurt at all. It was funny to watch, the spilo had no idea.








Then the crayfish just scooted away. The crayfish was gone soon though.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Strict crawfish diet may not be a good choice. I would rather go for the shrimp and beefheart diet.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Damn, i was hoping to get a crayfish or tow to have in the bottom of my P tank. But it sounds like they would eat them for sure.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yes, i lost one last night actually, he was as long as my piranhas, not including his arms.

they are nice additions to aquariums, if you get the feeder type. other wish they cost$$$


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

i can get crawfish or here known as crayfish for free i can go to a local stream lake wherever they aint hard to catch if you know how to do it you put meat in a mesh sack sort of thing with a string atached and leave it overnight and you'll have and easy 50-75 i already got 6 5 gallon pails full i sold to a bait shop


----------



## piranhaperson (Aug 29, 2003)

crayfish only pinch slow fish so you shouldnt have a their basically for holding any way


----------



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i caught some at the lake...threw them in there..they keep the bottom real clean but when they get eaten they leave debris everywhere i dont think its worth it...i thought about getting a sh*t load and finding a good way to kill them and getting the tails and just peeling like shrimp...whats a good way to kill these things?????????? hammer







i want something kinda humane


----------

